
Show HN: Kidisms – A lighthearted community of kid quote lovers - overcast
https://kidisms.com/
======
overcast
Hey guys, this is one of my first projects from years ago. Nothing advanced,
or world changing. Just a lighthearted, simple way, for family to record the
funny things our kids were saying. So there you have it :)

Recently upgraded the infrastructure from MySQL/Kohana to RethinkDB/Express.

